# no printer ports appear in chooser



## peterr (Aug 23, 2002)

hi,  on a beige g3 with 10.1.5 and heaps of ram, when I try to print on an epson in classic mode, no ports show up in the chooser - I've tried the printer and modem ports, as well as usb. Its fine when I restart in in 9.2. No such problems on my g3 laptop. Any ideas???

many thanks

pete


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 24, 2002)

So many questions - so little time. 
Which Epson Printer?
How is it connected - old style serial cable - or USB?
Have you reinstalled the Epson software in OS 9, I also assume you have downloaded latest software from Epson web site ?
Can you print at all from this system in OS X?
make sure print center shows printer !
Sometimes I lose printer in Classic, My Fix has been to delete printer from Print Center. add a new printer there, then go to chooser in Classic, select the printer ican, and see if port shows up.
If not, restart system entirely and try again. )S 10.2 has new printer software, and is supposed to fix these types of intermittent loss of printers. Thats a possibility to get you working again.


----------



## peterr (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi Jarrick,

thanks for your hints.  Yep, its a stylus photo 1200, and the chooser does show the printer in the left hand pane, but when I select it, no ports appear in the right hand pane. Anyway, I'll try reinstalling the driver, and if that doesnt fix, i'll try 10.2

cheers


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 26, 2002)

There is another trick to get the chooser to work. 
While booted in OS 9, Select chooser and AT the same time hold down the option and the Apple keys. When you will hear an alert. release the keys and the chooser will come up. Now select the printer and the port should show up.


----------



## peterr (Oct 14, 2002)

thanks Cheryl, I just got your reply, but to no avail unfortunately. Yep, I got the alert sound etc, but when I selcted the printer, no ports appeared in the right hand pane.

Also, 10.2 in classic mode cannot see the floppy drive (it does see the zip) and, again in the chooser, when attempting to choose a port for my hp scanner, a message "no devices found" appears.

Any ideas, suggestions etc. will be much appreciated...

thanks

pete


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 14, 2002)

How do you have the printer hooked up to the computer?  Does it print in OS X? Epson has a trick. Make sure it is connected to port 1 of either your computer or the hub.  Make sure the printer is on when you go to the chooser to select it. 

Your floppy drive probably won't be seen until a driver is released for it.  I have the same problem at work. 

Did you install the driver for the scanner?  Try VueScan.  They have a OS 9 and OS X version. And you don't need to go to the chooser for the scanner.  Just turn on the scanner, then launch the program you use for scanning.


----------



## peterr (Oct 15, 2002)

just discovered brand new osx driver for printer, so previous difficulties now irrelevant. Many thanks for tip on vuescan -it works great. about the floppy, like you, I'll wait..
thanks again
pete


----------

